
Difference between Jeff Bezos and Bill Gates? - Harj
http://headrush.typepad.com/creating_passionate_users/2007/02/difference_betw.html
======
jwecker
Well done Jeff- hope to be able to emulate that. Pretty cool that he knows his
Star Trek, too :)

